# ASV 30 push as much as a pickup?



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Any of you guys think an RC30 could plow about as much as a pickup truck if I put a 6' blade on it, and somehow weighed it down a bit more? Might be a dumb question, but thought I'd ask


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

pickups aint made to push they are made to haul pull tow ridegood lookgood etc.

but the rc30 is a little small i would say it would get close to keeping up with a lighter truck like a 1/2 with the same plow travel time is the only drawback 

I know you are looking for a machine so heck yea i would try it you aint got nothin to lose and that rc-30 will make ya money year around but i am an excavator that dables in snow


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

No way. Those little guys don't have nearly the power your truck is going to have. We use those RC-30's on sidewalks. Their size and displacement on the concrete is perfect for sidewalks.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

01fordplower what do you use the "several shovels" and "2-9 hp blowers" for if you use your rc-30's on the the sidewalks? how many rc-30's do you have


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know - I can see that a truck would push more, but I don't think I'll ever plow with my truck. Skidsteers and tractors are the only way I think I'll go - plow much more efficiently, and saves a ton on insurance too


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

well what did you ask for LOL if you already had the answer you wanted, and why don'tyou insure your machines, and you SHOULD have to have gen liab. in my case and i think most other's, the man in the seat is is what cost so much to insure, 

i hope we all have snow soon i'm bored to death LOL


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I havent used an ASV (tracked machine), but have used skidsteers (753,773, 873). In the right cricumstances, tight areas, high manuring, limited snow storage, the skidsteer will out produce hands down. With that said the heavier the machine & more ground presure (weight per square inch) makes a HUGE difference, because of the short wheelbase, & design to turn you MUST break traction to manuver. Skidsteers have their place but in my eyes don't replace trucks in MOST instances. I have been using them for almost 10 years & that has been my experience. The ASV I would think to be horrible because of the low ground presure, thats just my thought, I have no hands on exp. with the tracked machines.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

we have one 246b with rubber tracks OTTR (SOLIDDEAL) and they are better than tires but they pack up a little bit i have always wanted to try (LOEGERING) VTS racks but CaT wont honor their waranty with them installed and they cost about $15K per set 

The 246 is a lot bigger than the rc-30 

However i do not recomend soliddeal tracks becouse they set the machine up about 2.5inches and the angle of attack on the bucket cutting edge is off and you cant grade with it although but they are more reasonably priced at $2200


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

What? The Cat dealer installed VTS's on my 252B for $11,200 without warrenty issues. And NO an RC 30 won't work too slow/underpowered


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

your 252 was not 2sp probably


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Sure is, single speed is useless for plowing.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah your right they prob. didnt want to sell them to me, off topic here is a pic of my new one we just got it, we was the second individual to get a C model we orderd it over 1 year ago


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have an ASV RC-50. Most of the time I love it. Ok 90% of the time.

Its light, quick, ground speeed is awesome, easy to operate, comfortable to run, pretty manuvable, and when pushin snow it rules. 

the down side is that its a bit under-powered for some of the larger dirt jobs I do with it. But oh well I make do. 

But as for snow the only time it gives any trouble is pushing up hill on ice. I use an 8 ft box pusher on it and it handles it just fine. I keep it in my neighborhood to push a few condo assoiations accounts that I have. 

I have been thinking about trading up to a RC 60 or a SR 70 but the prices for new ones are just crazy. So I am going to go thought this snow season with my RC 50 since it does just fine and get more serious about a new one next year.

I have also been thinking about gettin an RC-30 as well. Some of my "Real" jobs require a smaller sized loader that has the ability to to some pretty large work in tight areas. I have looked into walk behind units, But feel (My opinion only here) That they are no more that glamorized wheel borrows. Given that you sit on an RC 30 you can see the cutting edge on your bucket therefore grade with it a bit better. I have tried the other walk behind units and feel that for grading (which is what I do for a living, not praying for snowlike most these other guys) they just don't cut it. 

If I were to get an RC 30. I would more than likely get a used one. Since I wouldn't be putting many hours on it I just can't justify buying a new one. I would buy an open cab unit then up grade it with a glass cab, Door, Heater, Sound damping kit, Rear weights, then Put my company logo on it. I would but 2 buckets one with teeth, a power rake, and forks. since these tools would make the most since for me to have with it. (Plus its what I use on my RC 50) As for snow, I would put on a 6 Ft pusher, a 4 ft ATV plow thats on a mounting plate so i coud do side walks.

I have put alot of thought into the snow pusher that I would have on it. with the rear weights i think it would be just fine. But mostly i would use it on my side walks. the pusher would be just if my other machine were to fall behind. (We keep picking up more neighborhood accounts) and an extra loader here no matter what size would be helpful

as for the original thread question. No an RC-30 will not work as well as a truck. I get away with using my loader because it never leaves my neighborhood. It stays with-in a 2 block radius. I use my trucks to go everywhere else. Plus for these condos. My trucks suck. my loader with a pull back blade/pusher will flat out out work them. If I can do one condo lot in an hour with a truck its 45 minutes with my loader. 

ok sorry for the long pointless story.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Peterbilt, nice to hear from someone who actually owns and operates an ASV. I don't rely on snow plowing as my primary source of income during the winter either - we don't get enough of it to make it worth it, and I like in Canada! tymusic I'm still looking at the RC30, it might be light, but I think it could find its place plowing, but its primary use is landscaping.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i think an asv-30 would be a wise choice,have you bought one yet


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Used ASV 30's are very scarce. I have been keeping my eye out for one. They are a nice little machine that can move.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

powerjoke;413172 said:


> yeah your right they prob. didnt want to sell them to me, off topic here is a pic of my new one we just got it, we was the second individual to get a C model we orderd it over 1 year ago


is that a 256C?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

02DURAMAX;435755 said:


> is that a 256C?


no its a 246C the 256 is a 3000lb they raised the 246 to 2400+ the reason for the + is they hung the weights external and the sky is the limit

when in said we was the 2nd individual i ment to say that our machine was the 2nd privately owned C model in our teritory (midwest) the others were demo only units we orderd it like 1-1.5years before we got it they were just reluctant to release the C's there was so many changes


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

powerjoke;435824 said:


> no its a 246C the 256 is a 3000lb they raised the 246 to 2400+ the reason for the + is they hung the weights external and the sky is the limit
> 
> when in said we was the 2nd individual i ment to say that our machine was the 2nd privately owned C model in our teritory (midwest) the others were demo only units we orderd it like 1-1.5years before we got it they were just reluctant to release the C's there was so many changes


Do you have anymore pic's of it??


----------

